# What's your favourite religious building?



## JW (Dec 22, 2004)

The religious building in the world which I like mostly is the cathedral of Chartres (France), this is one of the best examples of the early gothic architecture.


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

This one

*Milan's Duomo (1386)*
The Duomo di Milano is a famous large and elaborate Gothic Cathedral (Duomo ) on the main square in the center of the city of Milan, Italy. Milan's Duomo is the second largest Roman Catholic cathedral: only the cathedral of Seville is larger (as is Saint Peter's Basilica in Rome, which is not a cathedral). It is 157 meters long and a total of 40,000 people can fit comfortably within. The great windows of the choir were reputed to be the largest in the world.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

*St Paul's cathedral (1708)*

A symbol of London's resistance during World War 2. The City endured 60 consecutive nights of aerial bombing,
yet miraculously the cathedral survived.


----------



## Halawala (Oct 16, 2005)

The Holy Mosque in Makkah, Saudi Arabia









Prophet Mohammed (PBUH)'s mosque in Madinah, Saudi Arabia









Blue Mosque Istanbul 









Cologne Cathedral, Cologne Germany


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Ulmer Münster and Cologne Cathedral


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)




----------



## Maxx☢Power (Nov 16, 2005)

The one that started it all:
​


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

MaxxPower said:


> ​




It's not really a religious building or is it? I thought it's a tomb?

My favourites are:

Cologne Cathedral


La Sagrada Familia


Sultan Ahmed Mosque
​


----------



## T0M (May 15, 2006)

*The Metropolitan Catherdal, Liverpool*


















Image by Chowells


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

*Mosteiro dos Jerónimos, Lisbon*


----------



## Erebus555 (Apr 21, 2006)

JW said:


> The religious building in the world which I like mostly is the cathedral of Chartres (France), this is one of the best examples of the early gothic architecture.


I went there a couple of years ago and to be honest, I wasnt overly impressed. I think there are many more which are better.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

I don't know if it is actually a religious building but the Chicago Temple Building is perfect. The St. Patricks Cathedral in New York is my other choice and I've always been fascinated by St. Basils in Moscow's Red Square.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I like modern ones. Here's one of my favorites

*Crystal Cathedral, Anaheim*


----------



## elsonic (Aug 21, 2003)

to me, the greatest achievement in gothic architecture is the Notre-Dame Cathedral in Amiens (North of France).


----------



## CitySquare (Nov 16, 2006)

The La Sagrada Familia 
its just beautiful in its detail.


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

nygirl said:


> I don't know if it is actually a religious building but the Chicago Temple Building is perfect.


It sure is!

(a religious building, that is.)


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

Chicago's "Rock" 



(Rockefeller Cathedral on the South Side)


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

i like a religion buliding in Taiwan called Chung Tai Chan Shi. its more modern but i dont have photo to post in here, can someone pls serach it for everyone?

its really nice building design.


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

http://www.wintimes.com.tw/play/540/545/545-01-1.htm

try this, part of Chung Tai Chan Shi.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Notre Dame for sure.


----------

